# Corrupt Website



## Logos (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been advised that my website has been invaded by malware of some kind. Being an idiot with computers I have asked for help but meanwhile please do not logon. It is www. tonymoore .id.au I put the spaces in so it would not become a link. I have also removed it from my signature.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 28, 2008)

wait, what?


----------



## Logos (Mar 29, 2008)

Almost fixed. Apparently some sneaky system got some malware onto my computer. Not sure what it does but a new spyware program seems to have removed it. It migrated to my website when I was doing an upload and I now need to completely clear and rebuild my website to get rid of it. The service provider is helping out as well.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 29, 2008)

that's not good, i hate people who spend their time doing things that are just going to annoy others.

although i do support those hacking comps that people set up which allows the hackers the challenge and also some prize money

many companies have them, they put out some new software and then put up an bounty for the first person to hack it.

an example 
http://www.hackthissite.org/


----------



## Logos (Apr 3, 2008)

I have now resolved my problem. I had a s**t load of stuff in Russian that had piggybacked into my site somehow. I have also updated my own protection at home to stop it happening again.
My apologies if it has affected anyone here.
Google will apparently take some time to remove the warning thay have put on my site, but it is all right now honest.


----------

